# What are you thankful for this 2012 Thanksgiving?



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

As we are in the season of Thanksgiving, we reflect what we are or have been thankful for. *What are you thankful for*?

I am thankful that I have such a wonderful mom. She was divorced when I was a year old and she didn't get anything from the deadbeat father of mine. Back then the state/county didn't get involved in child support issues like today. She worked doing whatever kind of job she could find to provide me with a good education in a catholic grade school. She supported me in whatever sparked my interest, and in what I wanted to do in my future. Mom always encouraged me to always try my best. Even if I failed, I would know that I tried. She raised me to be independent, be thoughtful and kind to others. She always let me keep the stray dog or cat that I would find "because they followed me home". We share a tremendous love for animals. She's always been there for me when my heart has been broken and during sad and tragic times that have effected my life because of my job. To this day, she still treats me like I'm 7, not caring at all that I'm 47. I am grateful and thankful for my mothers love.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hmmm...let's see

Good job with decent income
Happy marriage of almost 30 years
3 happy, well adjusted and self sufficient kids
good health (at least I think!)
Good friends
Very thankful for those who protect and serve us here and abroad.

So many other little things but those are the big ticket items


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

so many things ... then again my glass is almost always half full.

I seldom complain (if I do it's short lived).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm thankful for Roxy.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Copchick said:


> As we are in the season of Thanksgiving, we reflect what we are or have been thankful for. *What are you thankful for*?
> 
> I am thankful that I have such a wonderful mom. She was divorced when I was a year old and she didn't get anything from the deadbeat father of mine. Back then the state/county didn't get involved in child support issues like today. She worked doing whatever kind of job she could find to provide me with a good education in a catholic grade school. She supported me in whatever sparked my interest, and in what I wanted to do in my future. Mom always encouraged me to always try my best. Even if I failed, I would know that I tried. She raised me to be independent, be thoughtful and kind to others. She always let me keep the stray dog or cat that I would find "because they followed me home". We share a tremendous love for animals. She's always been there for me when my heart has been broken and during sad and tragic times that have effected my life because of my job. To this day, she still treats me like I'm 7, not caring at all that I'm 47. I am grateful and thankful for my mothers love.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm thankful I have a nice tradition of having the day with good friends and I don't have to be with family. Those people are trying to eat my soul. Luckily I live far far away. I found a new family for myself.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I'm thankful for Roxy.


I'm thankful I'm married to such a keeper And that I was born happy.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

"Cultivate the habit of being grateful for every good thing that comes to you, and to give thanks continuously. And because all things have contributed to your advancement, you should include all things in your gratitude."
― Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I am thankful for my family and friends, and that I can make turkey dinner for them. Thinking of the brave men and woman that are keeping us safe both here and all over the world.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm thankful for all of the same reasons from the above posters... Great marriage, family and a job to pay the bills. And yes Spooky1, I am thankful for Roxy, too!


----------



## Cal78 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm thankfull that My Grandfather is in Great Health and Doing Great at 90 Years old.


----------



## alexsalmon (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm thankful I was able to make the trip to see my family in Tennessee!!


----------

